# Welding table



## Charles scozzari (May 19, 2022)

Hi, would like to show you my welding table that I made with adjustable/leveling legs. I reworked some trailer tongue stands and inserted them into the 3x3 legs to allow the level of the table or if on an uneven surface take the wobble out. I also mounted a receiver for my vise and grinder with full 360 swing with locking capability. The draw is from a rolling tool cart, and I added outlets to the table The table is 30"x 48 x 3/8" with a 3/8" top. The table extends to a full 8'. The extensions are fully adjustable to maintain a level surface across the span. I also can spin the vise around after removing the handle and hold material over the table using the vise.       
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Thanks for looking.


----------



## aliva (May 19, 2022)

So nice and clean almost hate to  get welding spatter on it. Maybe some anti spatter spray.
Now you just have to determine your hole size and pattern When you drill the holes beg borrow or steal a mag drill with the appropriate annular cutter.


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 19, 2022)

aliva said:


> So nice and clean almost hate to  get welding spatter on it. Maybe some anti spatter spray.
> Now you just have to determine your hole size and pattern When you drill the holes beg borrow or steal a mag drill with the appropriate annular cutter.


Hi, thanks for the like. I really am not a fan of the tables with the holes on a small width table like mine. It's usually possible to reach in with deep Vise-Grips for clamping. Plus I prefer the flat table because the holed tables can become blocked with hot slag balls. It's easier to clean a flat surface.  Thanks again for the "LIKE".


----------



## NCjeeper (May 19, 2022)

I like the extension you designed into it.


----------



## rabler (May 19, 2022)

Nice job and great design.  Makes my welding look like chewing gum and duct tape.


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 19, 2022)

NCjeeper said:


> I like the extension you designed into it.


Thank you for your reply very much.


----------



## Just for fun (May 19, 2022)

That's a nice table!  I really like the extention.


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 19, 2022)

rabler said:


> Nice job and great design.  Makes my welding look like chewing gum and duct tape.


I really don't think so, and thank you for the "LIKE"


Just for fun said:


> That's a nice table!  I really like the extention.


Thank's very much for the "LIKE" The extensions have made for much easier welding jobs for odd shaped work.    Thanks again.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 20, 2022)

Nice table. There is a lot to be said for solid topped table. If you need to tack a work piece to it, no problem. Just cut it loose and flap disc it smooth when your done. Like the extension too. Mike


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 20, 2022)

Just for fun  Tim Young, want to thank you for your "LIKE"


FOMOGO said:


> Nice table. There is a lot to be said for solid topped table. If you need to tack a work piece to it, no problem. Just cut it loose and flap disc it smooth when your done. Like the extension too. Mike


I agree, that's what's nice with the flat table. If It was a commercial cast iron 6' x 12' egg crate table that's a different story.  Thanks,


----------



## jpackard56 (May 21, 2022)

Very Nice ! Mine is still stacked in a corner over near the lift waiting to be built, lol
so still using (2) portable HF's , big old wood bench with plate outside (brr cold too many months) and heavy steel saw horses. Really like your setup and I may "borrow" some of your ideas  for mine. Guess it is good that mine is still all in stick form !


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 21, 2022)

jpackard56 said:


> Very Nice ! Mine is still stacked in a corner over near the lift waiting to be built, lol
> so still using (2) portable HF's , big old wood bench with plate outside (brr cold too many months) and heavy steel saw horses. Really like your setup and I may "borrow" some of your ideas  for mine. Guess it is good that mine is still all in stick form !





jpackard56 said:


> Very Nice ! Mine is still stacked in a corner over near the lift waiting to be built, lol
> so still using (2) portable HF's , big old wood bench with plate outside (brr cold too many months) and heavy steel saw horses. Really like your setup and I may "borrow" some of your ideas  for mine. Guess it is good that mine is still all in stick form !


Hi, thank's, the extensions are such a help with welding odd shapes. When both are extended it's 8' total wide. The arms are inside the 3 x 3 and fully adjustable to maintain a level surface. Thanks for your interest.     Charlie.


----------



## Harry Knutz (Dec 21, 2022)

Beautimus!


----------



## brino (Dec 21, 2022)

I am glad this thread got replied to and moved to the top of the "What's new" list as somehow I missed it until now.

Very clever build with the tongue jacks and extension wings!
Thanks for sharing this.

Brian


----------



## Charles scozzari (Dec 21, 2022)

brino said:


> I am glad this thread got replied to and moved to the top of the "What's new" list as somehow I missed it until now.
> 
> Very clever build with the tongue jacks and extension wings!
> Thanks for sharing this.
> ...


Thank you very much for the kind reply. Glad you like it. Have a very happy and Merry Christmas.


----------

